# Odontoglossum Margarete Holm "Larkspur"



## Erythrone (Feb 13, 2011)

Odontoglossum Margarete Holm "Larkspur"

A plant I love so much ! I like its « black and white » look.


----------



## Hera (Feb 13, 2011)

Really beautiful markings and nice photography. Thanks.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 13, 2011)

Very lovely, flower and photo.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> A plant I love so much ! I like its « black and white » look.



Yes, lovely contrast.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow that's some crazy pattern and coloration!!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Feb 14, 2011)

Colourful flowers and great photo.


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Feb 14, 2011)

The patterns are outstanding!
Great job! Plus the foliage is so healthy looking
Lucky you!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks a lot!!

Yes Orchidnut, the foliage is healthy. I didn't have to you Photoshop to erase som ugly black spots!


----------



## etex (Feb 14, 2011)

Very cool blooming-amazing color patterns! What a treasure!!


----------



## Mathias (Feb 14, 2011)

Very beautiful! :clap:

I wish I had a colder spot where to grow these beauties... ity:


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 14, 2011)

Mathias, I would say that it is warm tolerant. Last summer was very hot here. (Ok.... very hot for us is not very hot for many growers in the world. We use to have very cool summers. Nights temp under 10 C are not rare in July!)

The plant grew at temperature as high as 28 to 32 at day and 17 to 20 at night for several weeks in summer 2010.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 14, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Mathias, I would say that it is warm tolerant. Last summer was very hot here. (Ok.... very hot for us is not very hot for many growers in the world. We use to have very cool summers. Nights temp under 10 C are not rare in July!)
> 
> The plant grew at temperature as high as 28 to 32 at day and 17 to 20 at night for several weeks in summer 2010.



But did you keep it cooler to initiate flowering?


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes, I get it cooler after summer. It is against a window. I suppose that the temperature can be 12 at night. But I don't know if this temperature is necessary to initiate flowering.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 19, 2011)

Impressive colour pattern!


----------

